# Tool Talk >  Geo Metro gets shredded in manure spreader

## Jon

This 250-hp Artex CB1200 manure/silage spreader makes quick work of a Geo Metro. The Metro likely had some non-shredder-friendly parts removed, but this is still a very clever viral promotion by Artex. In GIF and short video.


https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...o_shredded.gif

----------

KustomsbyKent (Dec 11, 2016),

Okapi (Dec 12, 2016),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 7, 2019)

----------


## Hemi

Neat & Interesting but makes one hell of a mess!!!! Should do it the other way and blow the chunks it shreds into the trailer! LOL

----------


## Frank S

I'm not cleaning that up

----------

Hemi (Apr 10, 2017)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Nov 23, 2018),

PJs (Nov 24, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 7, 2019),

Seedtick (Nov 22, 2018),

will52100 (Nov 22, 2018)

----------


## marksbug

hmm blue rino should be doing this with thier tanks.....Ive had somany of their tanks that leek. bad seals, bad valves. but they assure me they all get rebuilt every time they get refiled......no they get a quick paint if needed and a new plastic sleve over the tank if the old one is dead... you can not fix stupid. I have 6 good tanks that I have refilled, not exchanged. allways look at the one they give you for exchange, look at the seal for rot ,dry,hard,cracks.if it look ok then after installing it open the valve half way and let it sit for 30 min then do the sniff test...many have leekey seals on the shaft.you can also do the soapy water test witch should be done on all instalations. do it with thevalve closed.then part open then open. look for bubbles when rotating the knob at the shaft.and all over the valve assy too.

----------

EnginePaul (Dec 3, 2018)

----------


## bruce.desertrat

Bet it'd _MUCH_ more exciting with a full one!

----------

PJs (Nov 24, 2018),

VinnieL (Nov 24, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Oh Yeah that'll work!

----------


## hemmjo

> hmm blue rino should be doing this with thier tanks.....Ive had somany of their tanks that leek. bad seals, bad valves. but they assure me they all get rebuilt every time they get refiled......no they get a quick paint if needed and a new plastic sleve over the tank if the old one is dead... you can not fix stupid. I have 6 good tanks that I have refilled, not exchanged. allways look at the one they give you for exchange, look at the seal for rot ,dry,hard,cracks.if it look ok then after installing it open the valve half way and let it sit for 30 min then do the sniff test...many have leekey seals on the shaft.you can also do the soapy water test witch should be done on all installations. do it with the valve closed.then part open then open. look for bubbles when rotating the knob at the shaft.and all over the valve assy too.



I do agree, you have to look them over good before you accept one. BUT I have discovered that you can swap old style or out of date tanks, for usable ones. I got 10 out dated tanks from a site I was cleaning up, exchanged them for good ones at Lowes. When empty I take the good tanks to be refilled. When you get them filled, you get 17 pounds of propane, Blue Rhino only puts 15 in them.

----------


## marksbug

yup the rino fills are short. also not all of the tanks hold the same amount either some tanks are smaller with the top coller/protector/handle being taller so they all "look" the same...and probably some different raidi to the tanks too. I have got out of date tanks from rino....yup from rino,and some tanks from back in the early 90's that had been updated and receret and new style valves..you got to watch them sneeky suckers.I get mine refiled at Uhaull.

as far as shreading the geo....what the hell are they growing using a geo for fertilizer...cammarows? :Clapping:  :ROFL:  :Rimshot:

----------


## Jon

I believe this is a reversed GIF of an egg placed on a shredder, which is itself running backwards.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Nov 29, 2018),

cognitdiss (Mar 19, 2022),

PJs (Nov 28, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 7, 2019),

Seedtick (Nov 28, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

It would be interesting to work out the mathematical relationship between the crusher section shapes and the object needed, as here, to allow the object to "float" on top of the sections.

Somewhat OT but egg shapes can evolve based on their environment. The guillemot lays conical eggs that won't roll off the narrow ledges on which their parents place them...

https://www.arkive.org/guillemot/uri...ge-A11859.html

----------

Jon (Nov 28, 2018),

PJs (Nov 30, 2018)

----------


## bruce.desertrat

I don't think that's actually reversed. I _think_ that's probably a wooden egg that's smooth and light, and just the right size not to get caught by the teeth, because even running backwards a real egg would break banging agains the sharp edges like that.

----------

Jon (Nov 28, 2018)

----------


## suther51

Hard boiled???
Eric

----------


## Jon

I love a good reversed GIF mystery. It's like a more sophisticated version of a What's This Tool? thread.

----------


## toma

I believe they are not so clever..!.

----------


## Ralphxyz

What? The shredder is not running backwards.

Ralph

----------


## marksbug

I can think of a better way to scramble my eggs....

----------


## hemmjo

> What? The shredder is not running backwards.
> 
> Ralph



It does not appear running backward in the video, but it could have been with the video was shot. Then the video reversed to make the gif appear that way it does.

----------


## PJs

The shredder is rotating in the proper direction for shredding, but Mirroring in videography is a common issue with no text it's difficult to tell. I'm with Hemmjo on this...could have been shot reversing and edited forward. The egg could be a solid or filled plastic Easter Egg but its size in relation to the tooth spacing is an interesting math challenge as Marv says. It does appear to walk upward (in the Gif) several teeth...I think. Conical eggs...mother nature at her best.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 7, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Looks like a tossup (or combination) between:

-A fake egg, whose shape prevents it from being crushed.
-A shredder machine filmed while operating in reverse, the video recording of which was then itself reversed.

----------

PJs (Nov 30, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 7, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Universal joint from a car shredder.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...t_fullsize.jpg

----------

PJs (Feb 11, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 7, 2019),

Scotty1 (Feb 11, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Let me try to guess where this is. Hmmm...195 countries in the world...could be any one of them...



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Apr 2, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 7, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 1, 2019)

----------


## 12bolts

Just the fact that he needs to lean onto the drum to get it started is scary enough...........

----------


## stillldoinit

When our 2 day auction took place before moving from northern Illinois, A scrapper had a trailer loaded with what I thought was a lot of good stuff there was a 20 pound propane tank about 3/4 full in the pile. The guy had an oxy/acty torch on his truck and brought it back and blew a hole in the tank, when the hole opened gas started spewing out and burning, he just kept enlarging the hole so it would empty faster. I thought the guy was looney and said as much, he just laughed and said he had been doing that for 30 years. When I built a forge out of a 30 pound forklift tank, I unscrewed the valve and filled it with water and just torched the top out. A lot of people say propane is not dangerous if you know what you are doing, I don't. I am always thinking about my safety and others around me when I am doing anything and sometimes am overly confident and get reminded to slow down.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 7, 2019)

----------


## hemmjo

> Let me try to guess where this is. Hmmm...195 countries in the world...could be any one of them...



In many of those countries, if they found a NICE CLEAN barrel like that, they would be taking it home to store water. Would not matter much what WAS in it before!!!

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 7, 2019)

----------


## bob_3000

> Bet it'd _MUCH_ more exciting with a full one!




"Hold my cigarette and watch this".

----------


## marksbug

hey wait i need that gas

----------


## NortonDommi

I have long held that desiccating centrifugal shredders as used for poultry waste in a carpark outside government parliamentary buildings would be a great thing to incentivize politicians and those verminous bureaucrats to walk a straight line.
Far better than gallows or guillotines as the resultant powder can be easily stored and when enough is gathered spread by air over the seas which will feed Krill and save the whales.

----------


## Wildwilly

How can that be running backwards when the teeth are pointed in the correct direction??

----------


## hemmjo

If you are referring to the egg in post #10 . We believe that the video was shot when the machine was running in reverse. Then that video was run in reverse to make the machine appear to be running in the forward direction. If you reverse reverse, you are in forward.

----------


## funforall 69

That egg was probably hard-boiled.....................................................

----------

